
Leaked image suggests Amazon may be making an Alexa Camera - noonespecial
https://www.cnet.com/news/leaked-image-suggests-amazon-may-be-making-an-alexa-camera/
======
noonespecial
Juat don't ask it to open the pod bay doors...

